# front sway bar + air management?



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just curious if anybody is still running their front sway bar/aftermarket sway bar with their air management. I just finished piecing together air for my 20th, and will be doing the install within the next couple of months. I really don’t want to take out my front sway bar if I don’t have to. I’m looking to go low, but not stupid low. I am aware that notching the passenger side helps to go another inch or so.


----------



## UberBTMKIV (Oct 22, 2007)

most air struts require you to, except some of the BY which have the attachments...you wont notice a huge change in handling by removing it either...its your car so in the end its up to you...id say get everything on and see how it sits with the sway in...if your happy then leave it..if not then you know what u need to do

just keep in mind, if your willing to cut into your cars frame...then removing a sway bar is nothing


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

sway bars are over rated


----------



## UberBTMKIV (Oct 22, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> sway bars are over rated


LOL


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

you WILL notice a difference when you remove your sway bar, although it is a very small difference. Basically if youre building your car to go LOW, rip that **** out. If youre building it to have fun, but still be able to park pretty low, then keep it in for now. Also, idk if youre talking about a mk4 or mk5, but with a mk4 you can get the hsport sway bar and keep it in and go as low as you want  only problem is it only comes as a front and rear set and costs just shy of 500 bucks


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)

The reason I asked was because when I took my factory sway bar off I noticed a significant differnce with drivability and handling. Shortly after I installed a neuspeed sway bar and it made the world of difference No more rubbing and much better handling. I was just curious if anybody has a after marker sway bar with air. I appreciate all the input. Like I said im looking to go low, but not crazy low. The reason I'm doing air is because of the practicality. I'll probably keep it on and hope im happy with the stance


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

We weren't even that low with our mk4 on coils and managed to rub a decent groove into the axle with the stock sway bar in. If/when we do air it comes out or I could see some problems in the future haha


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea you really need to take it out or im pretty sure youll be unhappy with the drop. if you dont take the sway out theres not really a point in notching the frame because the axle is going to hit the sway before the frame anyway. I drive my car everyday, and pretty hard and i really havent noticed a difference. I took it out when i was still on coils. the only time i notice it at all if if im hammering around an on ramp hard, and im so used to it now i dont even notice much anymore. There is a sway bar that goes under the axle that works, but i dont think its being made anymore, someone had one FS on here a while ago. As stated above the struts having no sway mount on them doesnt effect MK4s because the swaybar mounts to the arm not the strut.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Bagyards, neuspeed 25mm front sway, and a frame notch. Pretty sure the sway isn't what's holding it up from going lower either.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

does the neuspeed one go under the axles or is it just a really high hoop?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

high hoop


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

nice never realized that one had some much clearance. my buddy had the H&R one in his MK4 and we gave it a whirl before we took it out and it held the car up a ton


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Good info here


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the input this has been a huge help. My biggest worry was that I was going to have to remove my sway bar, but this thread has answered my question


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Travy said:


> Bagyards, neuspeed 25mm front sway, and a frame notch. Pretty sure the sway isn't what's holding it up from going lower either.


proper :beer:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

My sway bar is replaced for Audi TT sway bar and tuner end links.

25mm sway bar OEM *vs* 21 mm sway bar Audi TT 






















*21mm sway bar Audi TT fit on my car.*

_passenger side_











_drive side_













tuner end links. One uniball is M12 of OEM Audi TT link (fit in the sway bar), and otter uniball is M10 of OEM SEAT Ibiza 6L (fit in the control arm), cutt and welding at 120 milimeters center at center bolts.


----------

